# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Redneck Doorbell.

## Bedford

.

----------


## ringtail

:Roflmao:

----------


## DaveTTC

That's good lol 
A friend had a 'complaints' button he made from a rabbit trap.

----------


## amata2

Had to save that one, what a scream

----------


## goldie1

Now thats funny    :Biggrin:

----------

